# New Outboard Jet Boat Owner



## SmallJaws (Oct 7, 2021)

I have a Lund 1860 Predator, what is really a Lowe Roughneck 1860 ModV side council with Sponsoms. I have added a plate and put a 80 Merc Jet on it. I have been searching and reading about trim and splash plates. 

Do users typically run with motor trimmed all the way down?
My motor trimmed down has the front of the foot maybe 1/2" below the lowest point of the ModV transom. If I trim all the way down it brings water into the transom. What options are there for a modV splash plate.

Trimmed down boat runs pretty well no porpoise and runs about 31mph with me and my wife. Trim up just a little water over back goes away and gain about 1mph.

Thanks,
Jimmy


----------



## JL8Jeff (Oct 7, 2021)

I just run where it feels the best and you can gauge it by the splash back. I run trimmed all the way down and I have transom wedges to help it trim in a little more to get rid of porpoising. When I have people in the boat, I do have to trim it up a little or it will plow. You can add a splash shield to the back of the boat (I have a jet tunnel so it would need to go on the tunnel) if you want to run at the position it splashes at but it's a good indicator to adjust your trim to get rid of it.


----------



## Striper57 (Oct 20, 2021)

SmallJaws said:


> Do users typically run with motor trimmed all the way down?
> My motor trimmed down has the front of the foot maybe 1/2" below the lowest point of the ModV transom. If I trim all the way down it brings water into the transom. What options are there for a modV splash plate.



Can you post a picture of your jet foot in relation to the bottom of your boat?


----------

